# guppy with dropsy



## jl8013 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think one of my male guppy got dropsy. I noticed it for the past 2-3 days, it wasn't moving like other guppies in the tank. I think it got a swollen abdomen. Today, I get a closer look at its body, and I think I saw the scales are sticking out. I used my camera to recorded a clip of it. Need suggestion on treatment if its possible, as many websites said the fish will still die from it.

Pictures:

























Video:
http://www.stage6.com/user/T20T/video/2112007/sick-guppy/

As right now, I only have MelaFix, CopperSafe, Tetracycline tablets, Maracyn, and Oxytetracyn. On the box of Oxytetracyn, it said it can treat abdominal bloating. Should I use it? BTW, I only have one tank for the fishes.

ps: I just did a 20% water change today.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Honestly, don't bother with any of those treatments. I'm pretty sure there's no real hope for this fish.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Once scales stick out organ failure they never seem to make it once scales stick out.
Though some fish keepers still like to save the fish by trying epson salts baths to try and draw out the fluids.
I would issolate the sick fish as if it dies in the tank and the fish peck as the dead body it can spread that why, as the bacteria from the fish is leaking into the tank.


----------

